
The next generation of Google Docs - melvinram
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/next-generation-of-google-docs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
GFischer
The improved collaboration capabilities sounded very useful to me, and it's
kind of a "killer feature" for us.

We were just today discussing at work whether to use Google Docs because Excel
is lacking in that category, and we don't want to use SharePoint (there are
deeper problems than that, but well, Google docs would be a start).

~~~
duck
Yeah that is a killer feature and SharePoint won't give you that type of
collaboration.

------
SandB0x
Looking at the video, the simultaneous editing appears to be identical to
Wave.

